# Spied: First Real World Photos of Audi TT S-line competition in Samoa Orange



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt this week we experienced our first sighting of the new TT S-line competition. Pardon the obstructed view as the car was spied just inside the fence at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt.

* Full Story *


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

The car looks great, love the color. 

With that said, I have a message to give Audi from the majority of TT-RS owners around the world: 

**** you! :thumbdown:


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Gateway1 said:


> The car looks great, love the color.
> 
> With that said, I have a message to give Audi from the majority of TT-RS owners around the world:
> 
> **** you! :thumbdown:



Hahah. I agree. I would have definitely ordered my sepang with the blacked out wing/lowers and those wheels. Awesome.

But on the upside the RS still has a 360hp 5-cyl


----------



## 8 J 3 5 R 9 (Jul 14, 2012)

I love the wheels!


----------



## 8 J 3 5 R 9 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just noticed that this doesn't have the advertised TTRS spoiler, but instead the Audi Accessory Spoiler. I wonder why they changed it?


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Sweet!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

8 J 3 5 R 9 said:


> Just noticed that this doesn't have the advertised TTRS spoiler, but instead the Audi Accessory Spoiler. I wonder why they changed it?


I believe they only said fixed rear wing _like_ the TTRS, not actually a TTRS wing.

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...on-exclusive-dynamics-at-an-attractive-price/

-Dennis


----------



## DesertTTRS (Dec 17, 2011)

*Samoa is hideous in person - too much brown in the sunlight - saw it on a R8GT*

Cpe - car was unsellable in that color!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> The car looks great, love the color.
> 
> With that said, I have a message to give Audi from the majority of TT-RS owners around the world:
> 
> **** you! :thumbdown:


I modified my TT-RS order to that color, but man I wish I could get those wheels and the rest of the black package. (rear wing, mirrors (non CF), front lip.)


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> I modified my TT-RS order to that color, but man I wish I could get those wheels and the rest of the black package. (rear wing, mirrors (non CF), front lip.)


LynxFX - your car is going to look amazing. You can always have a paint shop change the color of those items once you get the car.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

8 J 3 5 R 9 said:


> Just noticed that this doesn't have the advertised TTRS spoiler, but instead the Audi Accessory Spoiler. I wonder why they changed it?


Very strange TBH. (maybe a pre-productition model)
You can just order it like that with that colour, wheels and so on, there is nothing special order about it.

Samoa Orange and the Black Rotor 5 wheels are both a *No Cost* option on a S-line Competition model. 
The only inconsistency on this car is the Audi accessoires rear spoiler.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

DesertTTRS said:


> Cpe - car was unsellable in that color!


It's a better colour them Ipanema Brown IMHO.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

8 J 3 5 R 9 said:


> Just noticed that this doesn't have the advertised TTRS spoiler, but instead the Audi Accessory Spoiler. I wonder why they changed it?


This may be early production, or one simply built to look like the competition. I'm not sure. Either way, it's otherwise identical to what we know of the competition so I wanted to grab a few shots of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

LynxFX said:


> I modified my TT-RS order to that color, but man I wish I could get those wheels and the rest of the black package. (rear wing, mirrors (non CF), front lip.)


Your car will be sweet for sure. A body shop could paint your equivalent pieces in black gloss so that wouldn't be hard. If you're in America then likely this isn't a simple add to the order for those wheels... but you might be able to get a competition owner to trade, buy some via the dealer and re-sell yours or even have yours refinished.

Another option might be matte black wrap on the chin, the spoiler and mirrors (maybe even the roof).

Last, you could go OSIR or the like for carbon chin and rear wing and order the mirrors with your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T said:


> Very strange TBH. (maybe a pre-productition model)
> You can just order it like that with that colour, wheels and so on, there is nothing special order about it.
> 
> Samoa Orange and the Black Rotor 5 wheels are both a *No Cost* option on a S-line Competition model.
> The only inconsistency on this car is the Audi accessoires rear spoiler.


Black rotor wheel is not an option in the USA to my knowledge.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks nice but a bit poseur to get a base model all dressed up like that IMHO. Not as bad as putting a wing on your Civic (esp. since the TT is a much better looking and driving car to begin with), but you know what I mean...


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I SO WANTED THIS ORANGE! So pissed it was only on the lesser model, and the US market was kept from Exclusive options when I ordered my RS.

Later on when I throw a few bills in the toy fund ill have to figure out first if I want to put the power down, or repaint. Im more of a go than show kinda guy though....:banghead:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

JimInSF said:


> Looks nice but a bit poseur to get a base model all dressed up like that IMHO. Not as bad as putting a wing on your Civic (esp. since the TT is a much better looking and driving car to begin with), but you know what I mean...


Actually I don't know what you mean. So now not only is it poseur to put a wing on the car but it's also poseur to spec a car in a color that you like?

It's a bit elitist to tell people how they can spec there car, if you know what I mean.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> I modified my TT-RS order to that color, but man I wish I could get those wheels and the rest of the black package. (rear wing, mirrors (non CF), front lip.)


1080 series 3m vinyl film , available in many colors... including gloss black 

google your local car detailer / tinter and he'll get all those things done for a couple hundred bucks


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

those are some sick wheels.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

kaiTTS said:


> those are some sick wheels.


Those wheels go with more color options than black and red cars for sure... But I like my red liped black wheels on my Phantom Black.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*hmmmmmm*

I would actually pretty excited when I saw the mock ups and showroom shots of R8's....

In this low light is looks a bit too brown.. like a light colored shoe leather :sly:.... I did see an R8 GT with this color in person under showroom lights though and it did look nice...


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Still trying to figure out what the big deal is with this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Black rotor wheel is not an option in the USA to my knowledge.


Sorry, talk about the german configurator.


----------



## 8 J 3 5 R 9 (Jul 14, 2012)

R5T said:


> Sorry, talk about the german configurator.


Incorrect... It's only available with the above S-line Competition package on the german configurator, not as a individual option as implied. Just like how it will be available here in the USA.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Actually I don't know what you mean. So now not only is it poseur to put a wing on the car but it's also poseur to spec a car in a color that you like?
> 
> It's a bit elitist to tell people how they can spec there car, if you know what I mean.


{Dons Nomex} 

Not the color, which I actually like, but the blacked out wing (plus blacked out splitter, both of which are emphasized by the wheels too) - hey, if you like it, great, but IMHO, that kind of wing/look is aestehetically better on a track car than other kinds. 

Call me elitist if you must, especially if you've never made a negative comment yourself about how someone made their own car look - after all, they also sell a LOT of what to me are silly wings for Civics that have never seen a track or drag strip even from the parking lot, but there's gold in them thar hills, and YMMV.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Your statement is way over generalized, and frankly a bit on the retarded side. There are differences between whale tails and factory spoilers. 

Factory spoilers are actually fitted with aero aspects in mind, on generally, sportier models of the respective line up due to increased top speeds, and need for a bit more aero downforce. These higher spec cars are marketed for people that tend to track an race their vehicles, o generally drive and use what the vehicle is capable of. 

So if you can spec a lesser model with an aero kit that includes a spoiler, chances are its been tested to be affective at speed... And the addition of it to the SAME body's of a lesser model can and will give the intended performance gain, be it ever so slight, regardless that it didn't come from the factory with it, because it's a less expensive model.

But regardless of the F&F stereotype... If you have a performance machine, either factory, or aftermarket, you will want more than the standard level of controll and will fit what works and is needed, and available. Pretty sure that goes for whatever car from whatever price range people can afford.


----------

